# Council moved Trick or Treat night



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

It was in today's paper. Our TOT here will be held Sat October 30,2010 from 6-8pm. Any one else find out when theirs is?


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

That sucks.... Who has the right to declare the *date AND time* that ToTing will be held!?

Halloween is on the 31st last time I checked....


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

i find it weird a "council" makes the call, although i don't know why i'm necessarily attached to it being on the 31st, as i'm not a fan of the gregorian calendar anyway; the natural cycle should determine what day it is on every year


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Oct. 30th here too...Im more than a little P****ED off.


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Is this some kind of sick joke ? Halloween should be on the 31st and the 31st only 

I hope they don't do something like this here 

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Our town council makes the call every year as to when and what time TOT will be. Growing up here I never TOTed on Oct31st it was always a couple of days before Halloween.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Everyone around us is still the 31st.I am guessing ours will be as normal.31st 3-8.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

You guys hold TOT for 5 hours!?


----------



## ruinurself (Sep 10, 2010)

Ugh! Odds are, that will happen where I live too. Its such bull. Im sure there will be a "church sponsered fall festival" on the 31st tho.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

YUP,thats the usual pattern.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> You guys hold TOT for 5 hours!?


All day. Anyone that shows up from 6AM to midnight on the 31st will get candy from me. Of course, no shows up in the morning. I get most ToTers between 6PM and 9PM.


----------



## Sad Face (Sep 25, 2010)

I assume they're changing it to Saturday because they don't want the kids coming in on Monday zonked out on candy and unable to focus. Out here they hold a teacher in-service day should November 1st fall on a school day so Halloween is essentially always on a Friday or Saturday for the kids, which I believe is much more accommodating for the kids than having to go to bed early for school the next day.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

lame! My daughter's school gave them November 1st off =)


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I say we round up that council and we _CORPSE 'em!_


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

I just got elected to borough council where I live and if they tried to do something like this I would dance on their heads!!!!! The board is mostly younger and all know of my yard and look forward to it!!


----------



## Frau Doctor (Sep 14, 2010)

Our TOTing is always the Thursday before Halloween. That's right, the Thursday. The kids get Friday off school, which is nice, but while the rest of the world is still gearing up for the 31st, most people here behave as if Halloween is already over and done.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

About half the people on our town council have been on it since I was little(and that's been a few decades). There's a church right up the street from me who did a "trunk or treat" last year. You should have seen the mess they left behind. It looked like a lot of the kids just dropped on the ground the stuff they got that they didn't want. Plus there was a mess of candy wrappers all over the side walk.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I wish that these city councils and their ilk would stop trying to make it a "floating" holiday with limited TOT'ing hours. It only happens once a year, so squeeze as much Halloween fun out of the night as you can, kids!

Halloween is October 31st, period.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sad Face said:


> I assume they're changing it to Saturday because they don't want the kids coming in on Monday zonked out on candy and unable to focus. Out here they hold a teacher in-service day should November 1st fall on a school day so Halloween is essentially always on a Friday or Saturday for the kids, which I believe is much more accommodating for the kids than having to go to bed early for school the next day.


Okay, we need you guys to talk to the other side of the Mountain. That's an awesome idea!!

I don't care what a "council" says. Are haunt is open on the 30th & 31st for anyone that wants to visit, from dusk until 10pm. Whatever day it's on.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Totally ridiculous.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

we always have trick or treat on the 31st
most people come like 4-10 less after 8


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Where would one find this info out without having to like go downtown? Cuz I'm really hoping they don't screw with it where I live. I got a nice plan all ready. I'm going to a Halloween costume party Saturday night, the TOT with my roommate and his son on Sunday night. I haven't been out TOTing well since 2 years ago, but before that it was a loooong time. Sp I'd like to go again, but I still want to go to the party, so I hope they don't change it here.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

I was delighted to see this last week in our local paper. Apparently last time around in 2004, when Halloween fell on a Sunday, Huntsville made an official proclamation of some kind, that tots should go out on Saturday instead. I didn't live here then, but the paper said it only led to confusion, and tots going out on both nights! 

So this time around , the decision was made for no changes, no pronouncements! Halloween is officially on Sunday the 31st!!

I notice a lot of people/places advertising events for Saturday - trunk or treats, tots at the mall, etc. I think this should free up lots of tots to come round the big, OFFICIAL tot night!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't see any problem with moving the date, as long as everyone knows the date. I like that Thursday before Halloween idea myself. Other than a few games, Thursdays don't compete with High School, College or Pro Football, or Church. Plus it frees up Friday and Saturday for grownups to have parties.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Excuse me, but...

They don't decide that. In the United States that sort of power is not in the hands of city and town councils. They can declare it all they want, but they don't have the authority to determine when I go ring a neighbors bell or knock on their door.

Halloween is the 31st.

I would flag down the local media and tell them such. Write the paper.

These little assumptions of authority are not acceptable in this country.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

BTW: How many of you have gone to your counsel meetings and pushed for them to keep Halloween on Sunday? My guess is that the people that wanted it moved are represented there.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Frau Doctor said:


> Our TOTing is always the Thursday before Halloween. That's right, the Thursday. The kids get Friday off school, which is nice, but while the rest of the world is still gearing up for the 31st, most people here behave as if Halloween is already over and done.


 
Same here, has been on Thursday for 29 years for me living in my area. So this year its Oct. 28th 5:30 to 6:30 with block party 6-8pm


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

Ours is changed to sat this year also, we are so mad! Halloween is Halloween no matter what day its on, they don't change any other holiday the way they change this one in our town. We were going to protest and not give any thing out, but its not kids fault, ours is 5-7 so there will be 10 min of darkness, yippie... not


----------



## mchelem (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm NOT handing out candy on the 30th and any kids who show up will be told that Halloween is tomorrow if they would like to come back.

Hmmphhh!


----------



## helloo (Oct 16, 2009)

Spats said:


> Excuse me, but...
> 
> They don't decide that. In the United States that sort of power is not in the hands of city and town councils. They can declare it all they want, but they don't have the authority to determine when I go ring a neighbors bell or knock on their door.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Where do you people live? Halloween is Oct. 31. End of story.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Ours is the 31st from 6-8 although I'll hand out candy untl the last TOT comes by, even if it's 9 p.m.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

So this council moved Halloween, why?

I have never heard of hours for ToTers.....

WTH?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i find it really strange that some of you guys never heard of TOT before Halloween. Yes Halloween is on 31st but the way i see it....All the more FUN in the last few days before the 31st. So this all dont bother me at all. sorry guys


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Holy... okay. I am not easily moved to anger, but this really pisses me off and I'm not even in a town that does this!! How completely effed up! Completely. Halloween is OCTOBER 31st. Period.

I've only lived in two places, both major cities, and I guess that is why I've never heard of this utter display of.... [email protected]!^&&(%^^&%

And designating the hours?? Please people a little freedom of choice about TOTing isn't going to destroy the fabric of America. GRRR.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Moving Halloween is ridiculous, would they also move Christmas or Easter to suit their requirements. I wasn't aware there were rules set in place.. in certain parts of the U.S with regards to Trick or Treating.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Municipalities set hours as more of a guidelne. I'm not really sure they could/would enforce a curfew on Halloween night and get kids off the streets past the designated cut off time. Things have changed a lot since I was young (ages ago) when we'd stay out until 10 p.m. or until all of the porch lights were off. Having set hours just kind of frames it up a bit, encouraging folks to call it a night after a certain time. I guess too, as I get older, I wouldn't want groups of older teens coming to my door at 10 p.m looking for treats. I'd like to see it extended for an hour though. I think 9 is reasonable.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow. As many times as I've read stories on these boards about towns being told when they can TOT, it still BLOWS MY MIND! According to my calendar, Halloween is October 31st. Always was, always will be. What's next? Telling people what time Christmas morning they can open their gifts? What time they can hunt for eggs on Easter? Infuriating! Remind me never to move to a small town.


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

I find it strange that a council decides the Trick or Treating date and hours for you. Here it is always the 31st and I hope it stays that way. It would just feel strange doing it any other day. I guess it may be more convenient for it to be on Saturday, but to each their own.


----------



## MisSpelled (Aug 29, 2010)

We don't have a town council where I live, but the mayor seems to be hoping Halloween will just go away this year. I think we'll be getting TOTs on Saturday, regardless. Really, the stigma on Halloween Sundays is ridiculous. 
Much as I love the idea of multiple days of Halloween, I don't want it to be out of misplaced fear.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Occassionally they will move the date here. If it lands on a home football game (I live in a college town), they will move it for safety reasons. And while it doesn't make sense to me, they will move it from Sunday to Saturday because they prefer to not have it on a school night. Can't do it this year though cause Saturday is a home game.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't get our local paper, but I'm pretty certain we will see TOT'er's on the 30th. Our town won't officially recognize a Halloween that falls on a Sunday...we'll all burn for that, don't ya know. 

Doesn't matter, we'd be ready for them anytime. I use October as an excuse to have a steady supply of chocolate all month.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Guys, weve had this same discussion a couple times within the last few months. There are alot of areas that schedule their TOT times. Its been done here in NE Ohio since I was a kid. They are not moving Halloween, Halloween is still the 31st of October. Trick or Treating is being scheduled, thats it. I guess when you live in areas where they have done this your entire life it doesnt bother.

Our cities TOT, as well as all the surrounding towns and burrows, has been scheduled for Saturday evening, the 30th, from an avereage of 5 - 8.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

I actually sort of figured it would be moved to Sat, with Sunday being the Christian day and not wanting to get churches all in a fuss. I talked to our town council president and he said they don't move it. 

Now what bothers me even more is that they only have 1 hour of twilight for TOTing hours. We only go until 7 here and it doesn't get dark until 6. I really hate that. I remember when I was a kid toting didn't even start until it was dark! 

For this year I'm going to have a block party on Sat night and toting on Sunday. That should work out nicely.


----------



## discard (May 6, 2010)

Ours moved from Sunday to Saturday to Friday. Sunday was moved to Saturday due to school night and church day. Saturday was moved to Friday due to the 6pm college football game and it being homecoming. So Friday is the official TOT night for our town. Luckily, I don't work any of those evenings. I will be doing my full graveyard all three nights. I have the full Friday off of work, Saturday I work till 4pm and Sunday I have the full day off. I am excited, just hoping the weather cooperates like it did last year, cool temps and no wind (the fog looked awesome).

discard


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Shadowbat said:


> Guys, weve had this same discussion a couple times within the last few months. There are alot of areas that schedule their TOT times. Its been done here in NE Ohio since I was a kid. They are not moving Halloween, Halloween is still the 31st of October. Trick or Treating is being scheduled, thats it. I guess when you live in areas where they have done this your entire life it doesnt bother.
> 
> Our cities TOT, as well as all the surrounding towns and burrows, has been scheduled for Saturday evening, the 30th, from an avereage of 5 - 8.


I understand you're used to it and it may not bother you personally at least.
That is not the point, and "That is the way we've always done it" doesn't fly.

City and Town councils don't have the right or the authority to schedule trick-or-treat.

That is for me is way more important than the holiday custom.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I kind of figured it would be moved this with Halloween falling on a Sunday. I live in a small town and I can count off about 10 different churches in and around town. Heck I can see 2 from my front porch. In this town the town council dictates what we do for certain things. On TOT night they have at least one police officer patrolling the town along with the fire police and firemen. This is the same town council that got rid of our own Police Department and hired a police department from a neighboring town to police our town. When they are over here the work out of our old police station. Oh and anyone on our town council and their families are above the law! They can speed or do just about anything they want and they will not get in trouble!


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

unfortunately in our town it's the Sat before halloween, from 5-7. Used to be up to each street to decide, and ours always held it on halloween from 6-8. The move of the date, coupled with the earlier hours and postponement of daylight savings time means it's bright light the entire time, when it's not snowing or raining. Last year we lucked out because halloween was ON saturday. I think i had 200+ kids, which was awesome. This year not too bad either because it's the day before, but i have to try to get off work (supposed to work until midnight). What really sucked was a couple years ago when Halloween was on a Friday, we had TOT a week BEFORE halloween. I think i had 40 kids, and i live in a city.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

We live on a great street for Halloween it's packed with TOTS. I tryed to find out when Halloween was ( dictated by the city ) but couldn't find it on their 3 yr old web site. Any how
I'm driving home from work after picking up the kids, I slow down because I think there's a Fire adults & kids running all over the place just like, you guessed it Halloween. My kids almost missed thier fist halloween. Needless to say if that happened there would of been some more corpses at city hall.


----------



## WindyCityCouple (Oct 13, 2008)

Check this out. In Norfolk if you are over 12 going out and trick or treating is illegal.

http://www.norfolk.gov/halloween/


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

It's over for us as a civiliztion.

Could you imagine them making a law saying how old you can be to get a Christmas stocking?



WindyCityCouple said:


> Check this out. In Norfolk if you are over 12 going out and trick or treating is illegal.
> 
> http://www.norfolk.gov/halloween/


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

*Trick or Treats*

Yes, our area will be Saturday night also... probably 'till late, and the few die hards that will show up Sunday anyway... they will get some stuff too but only up to 9:00pm, as work comes early Monday Morning!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

No matter what a council said, I'd just consider it an extra day to celebrate my favorite time of year, because this guy would be haunting on the 31st as well.....might even advertise in the paper to come on by, walk the cemetery, have a little scare and ToT for some good candy on the declared day and Halloween evening as well!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Also, I just wanted to say that I took a few minutes to send an email to the Norfolk city administrators concerning thier wonderful ordinance, this is my email:

Sirs, 

Was wondering if there would be an ordinance forthcoming governing the times, ages and dates that one would be allowed or disallowed the opportunity to sing chirstmas carols door to door this holiday season.

I was also wondering if it was your intention to set a minimum and maximum age for the assignment of the wishbone wishing and pulling for this Thanksgiving. Knowing that if one is too young they may have an eye put out from flying fragments if pulling against a person to old.

Also, I'm thinking that you may want to consider an ordinance governing how many holiday lights may be burning at any one time on a private residence during the Christmas/New Year decorating season as the pretty lights may impact my ability to drive down a street without being distracted and having to repat "ohhhh and ahhhhh" instead of focusing on my navigating of the vehicle.

Furthermore, you may want to hire a panel to look into an ordinance to govern the Fourth of July celebrations and exactly how much watermelon one may partake in as the consumption of said melon may cause an extreme amount of urination due to water content and adversely impact the city's sewer system's ability to handle the waste stream generated.

Many thanks to you and your fellow administrators for your continued attempt to look out from my welfare and prevent those thirteen year old trick or treaters from stopping by my door in costume to ask for a candy bar.....I may rest peacefully now.

Sincerely, JohnnyAppleseed


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Johnnyappleseed, I LOVE your letter! Maybe I'll take some time and write one of my own.


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

by nature, the holiday falls on about November 7th in 2010, or the halfway point between the autumnal equinox and the winter solstice, in the past they celebrated for more than one day and i think they would've held it on the dark moon which would be around Nov 6th this year. Obviously it's a celebration of the end of the harvest and ushering in of the dead or dark half of the year. 
It's very similar to how the winter solstice was perverted into being called Christmas and held on the 25th every year despite the position of the sun (son), this was done on purpose to mindf*#k and control people.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

While I'm a big Pagan and celebrate Samhain as well, I have to disagree; Halloween as we know it today is an uniquely American holiday, designated by a traditional calendar day. Even though we know what it's based on, and what's been carried forth into today's celebration, in itself, the popular, traditional calendar day assignment works. Most people these days know the history and what the day is based on, but it certainly isn't exactly the same. 

Samhain, that particular cross-quarter, falls where you mention, not Halloween. Personally, I celebrate both, as well as Dia de los Muertos, which comes after Halloween.


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

that is fine if you want to cling to traditions formed by ad execs, i would prefer to find the root truth of the matter and restore _it_


----------



## theworkingelf (Sep 23, 2009)

Over here if I don’t organise trick or treating for my neighbourhood it generally doesn’t happen so I can’t imagine my council puts much thought into the times or days it should be held.
Johnnyappleseed – love your letter.  I’m copying and pasting it into a word document in case I need it for future reference.


----------



## Aluka (Sep 21, 2010)

Im sorry but i am sat here reading this and the question that i need to ask is "wot will they do if u don't comply?". 

Will u all get really done or grounded and then will they cancel Halloween next year cos u were bad???????


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*Enforcement of the [REDONKULOUS] Norfolk Ordinance (Take 1)*

[a dark street, somewhere in Norfolk, VA 8:15PM Halloween night]

[A man and his 4-year-old daughter, dressed as a fairytale pricess, walk up the sidewalk carrying a bag of candy.]

[Law enforcement swoops in. Multiple police cars, a SWAT van and a helicopter circles overhead.]

*Officer Fife: *Sir, put the bag of candy down and step towards the curb.

*Jack: *Uh, what?

*Fife: *SIR, I won't ask you again, PUT THE BAG DOWN NOW AND STEP TOWARDS THE CURB.

*Princess: *[_crying_] Daddy, who is that bad man?

*Fife: *Sir, you have the right to remain silent ...

*Jack: *Uh, what?

*Fife: *Sir, you and your daughter are being charged with violating Sec. 29-4. of Norfolk's city ordinance, Prohibited "trick or treat" activities. 

*Jack: *Uh, what?

[fade to black]

[a courtroom, in Norfolk, VA weeks later]

*Bailiff: *All rise. The honorable Judge Samuel Hain, docket number 10312010 Jack O'Lantern and Jillian O'Lantern, charged with Prohibited "trick or treat" activities, and Mr. O'Lantern is also charged with Contributing to the Delinquency of a Minor.

*Judge: *Mr. O'Lantern, am I to believe that you took your daughter trick or treating after 8:00 pm?

*Jack: *Uh, what?

*Defense Lawyer: *Objection Your Honor, *THIS IS STUPID.*


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

This kind of crap is becoming ever to familiar. I am fed up with the amount of power our society is adapting and it needs to stop. Before we know it the United States will be changed to the Peoples Republic of Americastan.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Ayn Rand said:


> The only power any government has is the power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals, one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes impossible for men to live without breaking laws.


Too true.


----------



## hellosidney (Aug 24, 2010)

I... don't understand. Halloween is on... Halloween? Right? The 31st of October AKA Hallowe'en? All Hallows Eve; the eve of All Saints' Day?... Right?

No one has the power to change that, and no one should stand for it.
What utter bullsh*t.


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

Are you kidding? Is halloween a day we can just make up now? If so, then I'd like it to be next Monday, thanks.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

They are not changing Halloween! What about this arent some of you getting? The "trick or treat" activity is being scheduled. Thats it. Its been done in some states and cities, and burrows for years. This is not something new. Trick or Treat does not define the 31st of October. Some of you are just complaining about it just for the sake of complaining. And it doesnt even affect those of you who are. If youre area allows TOT on the 31st, all day, thats great. But for those of us who have never known anything other than a scheduled TOT time, its no big deal.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Ummm. Seriously.... class 4 misdemeanor? 
For TOT after 8pm. LAME!!!*


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

So, what're _you_ in for?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

My town has never had anything for Halloween on Halloween. We may have TOT on the 31st a few times but that is it. The only Halloween related stuff my town does is s Halloween parade a week before Halloween and TOT. I usually spend Halloween day watching scary/horror movies all day.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> They are not changing Halloween! What about this arent some of you getting? The "trick or treat" activity is being scheduled. Thats it. Its been done in some states and cities, and burrows for years. This is not something new. Trick or Treat does not define the 31st of October. Some of you are just complaining about it just for the sake of complaining. And it doesnt even affect those of you who are. If youre area allows TOT on the 31st, all day, thats great. But for those of us who have never known anything other than a scheduled TOT time, its no big deal.



So because that's how it has always been, one should not question it....because that's all you've ever known, one should not have an opinion on it......because that's how you were raised, it makes it right? 

I don't have a problem with a Saturday ToT as along as no one makes it illegal to ToT on the 31st. I don't have a problem with suggested times, as long as no one makes it a issue for me to be involved later than the prescribed times. I don't have a problem with trick or treaters that are 30 as long as no one makes it a law that says that one may only participate if they are at or below a certain age. 

There is my problem kind sir. And I did more than discuss and whine about it, I wrote to those that created it and l shared my opinion and maybe others that pay the taxes in that area and pay the salaries of those elected officials will be encouraged to respond as well.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

TheEighthPlague said:


> So, what're _you_ in for?


Got five to ten for ToTing with my kids ages 3, 18 and 19 after 8 p.m. I beat the ToTing charge for the candy in my possession by claiming it was my three year olds and my lawyer got the sentance reduced to four year by having me declare that I'm actually Santa Claus at Christmas and for admitting that I drank eggnog out of season).


----------



## hellosidney (Aug 24, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> They are not changing Halloween! What about this arent some of you getting?


I know they're not _changing _ Halloween, I just don't understand why trick-or-treat can't be on the day it's supposed to be on in some areas. Do people not care about the traditions of Halloween anymore? Do people know why they're trick-or-treating? It's a shame that it all seems so regulated nowadays.

I've never known this in the part of the world I'm from (when I was a kid part of the fun of Halloween was that if it fell on a school night, it was the one night you got to stay up late etc.), I've read through this thread and can't find an explanation for it. I also don't understand your need to get quite so defensive.

Anyway... happy October all.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> They are not changing Halloween! What about this arent some of you getting? The "trick or treat" activity is being scheduled. Thats it.



That's what so ridiculous, as that is a Halloween activity. I can imagine some people don't care, but those who do have every right to say so.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

It's not that I'm getting defensive, it's just that this is a tired subject that's been discussed alot in the last couple of months. In some areas. this happens. End of story.

I asked my Dad if he remembers when they started scheduling TOT times, he doesn't. He did say that the reasons behind it was due to afew different things. If Halloween fell on a Sunday, people were at church and then would have family dinners at one anothers houses. People weren't home. If it was a Friday, high school football games were happening. People weren't home. Saturday was a "travel" day for families. People weren't home. Eventually more people were working, i.e. mothers going to work to help out, so again, more people weren't home. In the end, it was decided that if there was a scheduled time in which kids would be out trick or treating, more people would tend to be at home so that they could distribute candy. This would keep from TOTers being out on the street all day just trying to hit homes tha weren't previously attended. He said that he does remember that there was always a curfew though and was usually eight o'clock. He said that he doesn't know what local area first adopted this practice, but it just became the norm, and no one seemed to mind. It made it easier. 

Trick or Treating is a commercial event for Halloween. It doesnt mean what it started out as. People are not going around collecting food for the town feast to celebrate the harvest. Poor people are not out begging for cakes. TOT is synonimous with Halloween, yes, but it does not define what Halloween is. Through the years all holidays have become adapted to fit the people and the times. Some have Thanksgiving meals not on the Thursday it was meant to be. Some go to Easter services before Easter Sunday. Some celebrate Christmas the night before or even acouple days before or even after the 25th of December. Holidays just don't mean what they used to. This is saddening to me. I look at it that at least people are still celebrating Halloween at all, are are still participating in TOT.

For those of us who have a scheduled TOT time that might happen to be on a day other than the 31st of October, well, that just gives us another day to celebrate Halloween. Our cities Halloween Parade is still on the 31st. There are other activities gong on on the 31st. People still have their decorations out, pumpkins lit on the 31st, and the spirit is still in the air.


----------

